# Day-Time Activity



## CrypticChris (Mar 24, 2012)

My hedgie Styx seems to play around a lot more during the day and tends to sleep more at night. 
His schedule is basically this:
8:30 AM - I spot clean his cage and shake his hut to check on him.
8:40 AM - He comes out and eats the remainder of his food and drinks water.
12 NOON - Runs on wheel for a while.
2:30 PM - Walks around cage, plays with toys and eats some food.
5:00 PM - Runs on wheel.
8:00 PM -- 11:00 PM - I take him out and play/cuddle with him.
12:00 MIDNIGHT - I go to bed and check on him, he's sleeping.
6:00 AM - He burrows in his hut and scratches on the side of it. (He ALWAYS does this and it wakes me up. I think it's because he's coming back from eating and drinking and he's getting comfortable. It makes me angry at first, but he's too cute to get mad at. :roll

Is it normal for a hedgie's schedule to be reversed like this? 
(I am only estimating his schedule from the times that I have walked in and seen him doing these things. He looks at me and pauses like he's in trouble, and then he continues doing whatever he's doing. :lol: :roll: )


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

What is his light schedule like?


----------



## CrypticChris (Mar 24, 2012)

I turn it on at about 6:00 AM and turn it off at 9:00 PM.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I have heard of a couple hogs whose schedules were completely backwards, but it doesn't seem to be common at all.

Is this a daily thing? Or did you just see this stuff happen throughout one day?

Also, how old is Styx? The more info you give about your hog, the more opinions people can give. Obviously if this is something that you're concerned about, you should just schedule a vet appointment.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I can't offer any thoughts on the daytime activity thing, but I really wanted to tell you that the gif of your hedgie in your signature is freakin ADORABLE!!!


----------



## CrypticChris (Mar 24, 2012)

@hanhan27 This is a daily thing. Styx is 3 Months old. From what I can tell it's not harming him at all, I don't think it's a medical issue. My sister has five chinchillas (which are also nocturnal animals) and their schedules are reversed as well. I actually prefer him to be more active during the day, that way i can play with him more.  

@lehaley Thank you! He likes to sniff my camera and climb on it. :roll:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

CrypticChris said:


> @hanhan27 This is a daily thing. Styx is 3 Months old. From what I can tell it's not harming him at all, I don't think it's a medical issue. My sister has five chinchillas (which are also nocturnal animals) and their schedules are reversed as well. I actually prefer him to be more active during the day, that way i can play with him more.
> 
> @lehaley Thank you! He likes to sniff my camera and climb on it. :roll:


In the short run I doubt it will harm him any, but they are nocturnal for a reason and for all we know, switching that up could very well be a cause of stress... And stress can cause issues that you wouldn't even dream of. I would at the very least call your vet and see what they say about it.


----------

